# ‎2 Rally Novice titles 1 weekend, 2 great girls!



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Tracy took safari and freya to the lindsay dog show this weekend
Thanks to Paul Oslach and Ted Leslie - both girls received 100/100 on 3 back to back trials to earn their RN from the "b" class. Ch Appleridge's New Sfari CD, CDX, TT, CGN, CGC, HIC added RN to her name 6 weeks before her 10th birthday, she also earned 1 leg towards her RA with a 99 (a timer issue caused us to have to redo the trial after we were already through half and my Safari girl was getting tired)...Hellwigg's Makin Magic at Safice CGN earned her RN at just 13 months old and she was a happy and willing worker in the ring.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bluepearl (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats, a busy weekend.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats and LOVE the picture!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

congrats! whats a great pic!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:groovy: Congrats!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Great job - congratulations!!!


----------

